
Ask HN: What is the safest way to purchase Ripple? - garrypettet
I want to invest some money in Ripple but I&#x27;m nervous about the process of actually buying some. It seems overly complicated with many click-bait articles explaining how to do so. Can anyone give a recommendation for a reputable place to buy Ripple from? I&#x27;m UK based.
======
Azurras
Buy bitcoin on Coinbase, transfer that to poloniex, then buy ripple using
bitcoin on poloniex.

------
garrypettet
Thanks for the responses. Unfortunately I've registered on about 6 different
exchanges (including the ones mentioned) but all are pending verification.
Looks like a lot of these exchanges are struggling with scale...

~~~
drdrey
Why the sudden urge? Ripple has been around for 5 years

------
jesperlang
I have used both Bitstamp and Kraken for Ripple. Bitstamp is probably the
easiest, allowing direct purchase using credit cards. Kraken has had major
scaling issues but performance seem to have improved after a recent upgrade..

------
matchmike1313
I have had good success with Binance. Just like Azurras said buy on CoinBase
(BTC / ETC) and deposit to Binance so you can make the purchase of XRP.

~~~
wmeredith
Word of warning: Binance’s withdraw fees are bordering on insane.
[https://reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/comments/7nyqr1/a_brief_...](https://reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/comments/7nyqr1/a_brief_list_of_binances_ridiculous_withdrawal/)

Disclaimer: I have no affiliation with any exchange.

------
ecesena
On kraken.com you can buy ripple/XRP (I'm not affiliated).

